# KurtisTown is now furry friendly!



## Lioedevon427 (Oct 1, 2022)

_



_
It’s super cool to see a YouTuber I’ve been watching for years talk about furries in such a positive light! He also totally nailed the points about how so many of us are lgbt and neurodivergent and how that plays a role in us being part of community that’s as accepting as it is!


----------



## reptile logic (Oct 2, 2022)

I was curious, so I started watching it.

Perhaps it's my personal physiology, or maybe my being raised in a time without the internet, but I just can't watch such things. The rapid changes of scene, the brief audio and visual blips, and this person's style just hurts my brain.

I watched for maybe two minutes, then had to leave it. I'll take your word that the man's message is a good one overall, but this old fart (me)  just can't take in this type/style of storytelling.

More power to those who can draw something useful from videos like this.


----------



## Pomorek (Oct 4, 2022)

reptile logic said:


> I was curious, so I started watching it.
> 
> Perhaps it's my personal physiology, or maybe my being raised in a time without the internet, but I just can't watch such things. The rapid changes of scene, the brief audio and visual blips, and this person's style just hurts my brain.
> 
> ...


Yeah, we olde farts gotta agree. I also have trouble taking such... maniacal style, for my lack of better wording. But I weathered it out of curiosity. And somewhere around the 4 - 5 minutes mark it gets less hyperactive. Looks like there was biggest accumulation of gags and annoying blips at the beginning, and then the guy actually starts getting to the point with just an occasional "glitch".

He goes on to tell how his first encounter of anything furry was an absurd story in some TV show in 2008. This set his opinion of it as something weird and laughable. Later, the peak of cringe culture around 2014 - 2016 did a lot of harm too, even as many of the "cringe compilations" didn't show anything cringy in themselves. Still, that was what formed his (and obviously many others') negative stances.

As he decided to get more acknowledged with the furry phenomenon for the purpose of making this video, being more open-minded nowadays he found that the whole thing is actually quite relatable. And understandable why groups such as LGBTQ and neurodivergent find it to be a safe space. Overall, nice to see that someone with bigger audience is explaining the topic in a positive way.


----------

